# open sights



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

What ever happened to them? I hunt in open woods, and I use a shotgun, but I get alot of coyotes that show up about 75-100 yards away, to far for a good shotgun shot. They appear for a second then leave. I never can get a scope on them. An open sighted gun would be great, but nobody hardly makes one anymore. Is there a 223 or a 204 that I can get with one? I don't think a .17hmr will do a good job, if there is another good caliber with a open sight let me no.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Deadshotjonny said:


> What ever happened to them? I hunt in open woods, and I use a shotgun, but I get alot of coyotes that show up about 75-100 yards away, to far for a good shotgun shot. They appear for a second then leave. I never can get a scope on them. An open sighted gun would be great, but nobody hardly makes one anymore. Is there a 223 or a 204 that I can get with one? I don't think a .17hmr will do a good job, if there is another good caliber with a open sight let me no.


Look for a Rem 700 BDL. (If its made in .223 not entirely sure). I prefer open sights in the mountains for sure. I frequently use an M1 or M1A with iron sights.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm sure that you can find a Thompson Center Encore with either one of those caliber and iron sights


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I've got a collection of iron sights, tagged and stored. Not much good to me. It's usually red dots, or low-power variables in close quarters. To me, they can be a distinct advantage to iron sights under most conditions.


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

I went and looked at red dots and others. I just can't find the target as quick. I grew up using open sights. I enjoy using them, but now days everybody seems to want scopes. They have there place but imo open sights are the quickest sight to find ur target.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

jonny good for you.............you can still see those sights!!!!

I have a .243 Browning Safari "Sako" made in Finland, it came with open sights, they were made in different calibers. how about a Henry Rifle??? maybe in a .357 or .44 just saying if your talking under 100yrds it just might be fun.

disclaimer: you'll have to watch re-runs of the Rifleman for a few weeks, to cycle that lever action correctly, just saying....


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

I hope I can, I know its my bday Wednesday, but ill only be 28.


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

Most CZ rifles have irons and as far as a production rifle with irons goes they are likely the more accurate manufacturer. I got really into irons for a while as far as I bought a swiss diopter for my K31 to shoot out at 1,000 yards....although it was fun for a while the practicality and costs were just too much. Where a quality optic excels is where an iron sight fails, particularly in low light situations or anytime you are facing a shot into glaring sunlight. I deer hunted exactly 3 times with my k31, it was very capable and I was confident in it...but the deer seem to like dusk the most and with only shadowy blobs at 200 yards and no reference for my black sights I realized that irons are a good alternative and should not be considered the go .to option anymore


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Open sites are quick but a scope when set properly and practiced with can be right there with them.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No iron sights for Franz.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

Not sure how much you want to spend, but there's always an AR or something like the Keltec SU-16 in .223.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

IMO the power (or lack thereof--like 1.5) and a wide field of view are the deciding factors on "fast acquisition" scopes, as well as picking an opening ahead and letting the quarry close the distance vs following along. The latter possibly allowing trees, branches or other barriers to block a shot while following. Scopes are fine for running shots--as Glen posted the video showing that. Its the scopes power and FOV, that either allow fast shooting or a missed opportunity. Not knocking iron sights, but scopes IMO are more versatile in that they can do close shots at running game, as well as zoom in at greater distances. You just have to pick the right one that does a bit of both, and they are out there.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Glen, that was an awesome video.......talk about making bacon!!!!

good luck with your choice Jonny, as stated the lower power scopes might be a better option but then again nothing like a new Gun on your Birthday!

best wishes for your B-DAy


----------

